

The challenge of geocoding Indian addresses - freyfogle
http://www.slideshare.net/lokku/savio-dimatteo-thegeochallenge
Slides of a talk given by @darksmo of @nestoria at London&#x27;s #geomob on 11 July 2013
======
Bjoern
This is very interesting, particularly since I'm working currently on a
problem of turning shop addresses in Europe into Long/Lat. Anyone know if
there are more technical bits and pieces somewhere?

~~~
wunna
PM me if you need ideas....I have done similar things and could point you in
the right direction.

~~~
Bjoern
Mail sent. Thanks.

------
freyfogle
Slides of a talk given by @darksmo of @nestoria at London's #geomob 11 July
2013

~~~
karangoeluw
Link to talk?

~~~
freyfogle
unfortunately no video of the actual talk.

